# Might be wrong spot really don't care We can move it My Sir Coppertopper



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

To all great Mates
None of mine were dogs

Sir Coppertopper what a go you gave 18 years of service and love you took my worst and loved me protected my child and served and hunted over 250 folks

Many don't think there is a heaven for Mates



"God saw He was tired"

and a cure was not to be,

He put his arms around him

this is a fight we could not win

and whispered

'Come with me'

With Tearful eyes and a torn heart I watched him weaken,

and finally fade away

Although I loved him dearly

I could not make him stay



A golden heart stopped beating

Hard working pads finally at rest

God broke me again

and prove to us

He only takes the best

My Coppertop

Rest up big Boy

You Earned it"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jesus bloke!!! Ya coulda warned us that it might cause eye leakage   

A big Roo Roo Roo to Coppertop as he romps over the rainbow bridge to forever chase birds, Deer, Elk and all the favourite things. I hope you can always remember the magic moments you had with him.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Thinking of you Rudy!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

God bless you Sir Coppertopper.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

All dogs go to Heaven.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

what a beautiful boy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Such a lovely tribute.
Sir Coppertopper can still be found in your heart.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful tribute to a wonderful friend.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful tribute Rudy. 



> All dogs go to Heaven.


Story of dog and then a man going to heaven.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/man-and-his-dog-go-to-heaven.html


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

His energy will ALWAYS be a part of yours, intertwined for eternity ..... 

My girls and I send you positive, healing energy...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Haven't lost a 'Friend' yet and I dred the day when it comes...

But when that day does come I hope I can pay a tribute like yours Rudy.

Hobbsy


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rudy said:


> you took my worst and loved me


Such a great point you make about all Vs. 

Cheers to Sir Coppertopper leading one **** of a life for 18 years. My best to you as you as well.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( very touching tribute... is it any wonder, Rudy?... Only took eighteen years to compose...

Wonderful picture... A true Swiss masterpiece


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Rudy,

I didn't ask your permission but I have copied your tribute and placed it on RBD. I will remove it if you'd lke.

Mates....not dogs. Love your outlook on life and your mates!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/rudys-tribute-to-coppertopper.html

Hope the hole heals. Never filled but healed.

Rod


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

So beautiful and touching Rudy! God bless Sir Coppertopper


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you RBD Please use it

He earned it

The words Champion may be over used

He was a Champion

real life for others

and never sported one ribbon or pins'
He had only 1 trophy

nothing to me
He won in the fields wild raw extreme

Don't miss your Life"
Live your life

Larger then life

Real life passions and Mother nature

are still the greatest show on earth to me

When your kicked in the teeth few odds or options

get up Fight on and release your pains to others its a opportunity

to help folks.

SirCoppertopper saved all of us

I had a real bad stroke

He held on For Me He was age 17

and he got my 1 only Albino **** Bird and my fall trophy mount

He had over 2,200 birds for my teams of upland providers

His biggest gift

was loving me and His Heart

when I fell

funny all the folks I helped and supported $

ran when I got sick

My kid told em all don't quit on my Dad as I lay in the ICU's of pains left side gone

My Dad will not quit He will get up

He is a 12th round finisher 

she was just age 10

Copper was brought in by Jenn

the doctors said he cannot hear you

they were ALL wrong I felt the love and call of the Warrior

and my Boy kissed nudges and my Daughter demanding

the bell has rang.
day 13 I got up

A kid mine, Jenn, a ex Seahawk 50 year bud and my beloved Copper Top

saved me for more.

Give more then you get

take all of it in

Love large
it matters

and forgive me RBD hunt where ever you want your love for these better then great dogs has much respect from me

and please tell 3 fish

we need her back
WE can win
I cannot.

Fight For your life passions

I fight for kids Vets and elders

a choice not a chance


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Rudy - your posts brought back tears and memories of my beloved V dogs that crossed over a Rainbow bridge....


----------

